# [SOLVED]Time running slower than normal;Clock Time Runs Slow

## erik4president

Hi there,

I have a strange problem. Whenever my computer runs for a while the virtual time becomes longer.

For example:

every time when I run "emerge -C $package" usually it counts down from 5 to 1 (i.e. 5 seconds) and unemerges the package. In my case it lasts about 10 Seconds (i.e. every second lasts about twice long than usual).

It happened, when I updated from kernel 2.6.19 to 2.6.25zen. I already tried 2.6.26zen2.0 but the same problem. Sometimes my computer freezes for a couple of seconds.

Of course I can still work with it, but I cant play any multimedia stuff. Even a right-klick (which fades in a context-menu lasts about three seconds) and using the Backspace-key lasts verry verry long.

The main thing is: my system is very slow and I have no idea why.

I am not sure whether it is a kernel problem but it appeared when I updated my kernel.

My X-driver for nvidia is the latest one and my whole system is nearly up to date.

Does anybody have an idea or are further details necessary?

Thx in advance

Erik

*edit:

I have the opposite problem mentioned here:

https://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/bugme-new/2006-January/013689.html

This is my actual dmesg, which isnt verry helpful

```

r116120 ~ # dmesg

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.26-zen2.0 (root@r116120) (gcc version 4.2.4 (Gentoo 4.2.4 p1.0)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Aug 23 23:20:49 UTC 2008

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fffb000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fffb000 - 000000003ffff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003ffff000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] Warning only 896MB will be used.

[    0.000000] Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

[    0.000000] 896MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00f5270] 000f5270

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 229376) 0 entries of 256 used

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096

[    0.000000]   Normal       4096 ->   229376

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0:        0 ->   229376

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 229376

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F61C0, 0014 (r0 ASUS  )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3FFFB000, 0030 (r1 ASUS   CUR-DLS  30303031 MSFT 31313031)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3FFFB100, 0074 (r1 ASUS   CUR-DLS  30303031 MSFT 31313031)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3FFFB180, 3270 (r1   ASUS CUR-DLS      1000 MSFT  100000B)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3FFFF000, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 3FFFB040, 0028 (r1 ASUS   CUR-DLS  30303031 MSFT 31313031)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3FFFB080, 0074 (r1 ASUS   CUR-DLS  30303031 MSFT 31313031)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DMI detected: Fujitsu Siemens

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-15

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x03] address[0xfec01000] gsi_base[16])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 3 already used, trying 1

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 1, version 17, address 0xfec01000, GSI 16-31

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl edge)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 2 I/O APICs

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 40708 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS: 2, nr_cpu_ids: 2

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 227584

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 rootflags=data=journal video=mtrr,vesa:1024x768 vga=0x317

[    0.000000] mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

[    0.000000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

[    0.000000] mapped IOAPIC to ffff9000 (fec01000)

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Preemptible RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Detected 933.501 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000999] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000999] Memory: 904096k/917504k available (3059k kernel code, 13008k reserved, 1368k data, 276k init, 0k highmem)

[    0.000999] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000999]     fixmap  : 0xfffb5000 - 0xfffff000   ( 296 kB)

[    0.000999]     vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xfffb3000   ( 119 MB)

[    0.000999]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

[    0.000999]       .init : 0xc0559000 - 0xc059e000   ( 276 kB)

[    0.000999]       .data : 0xc03fcc1b - 0xc0552cc0   (1368 kB)

[    0.000999]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03fcc1b   (3059 kB)

[    0.000999] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000999] CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

[    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=32, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.060994] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1867.54 BogoMIPS (lpj=933773)

[    0.061077] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.061421] CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

[    0.061448] CPU: L2 cache: 256K

[    0.061486] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.065682] ACPI: Core revision 20080321

[    0.073695] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

[    0.073969] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.073988] ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

[    0.073988] ...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.

[    0.073988] ...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... works.

[    0.084103] CPU0: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

[    0.186971] Booting processor 1/0 ip 2000

[    0.196970] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.196970] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1866.41 BogoMIPS (lpj=933209)

[    0.196970] CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

[    0.196970] CPU: L2 cache: 256K

[    0.257960] CPU1: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

[    0.257960] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.258960] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.258960] Total of 2 processors activated (3733.96 BogoMIPS).

[    0.258960] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

[    0.258960]  domain 0: span 0-1

[    0.258960]   groups: 0 1

[    0.258960] CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

[    0.258960]  domain 0: span 0-1

[    0.258960]   groups: 1 0

[    0.259960] net_namespace: 200 bytes

[    0.260960] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.260960] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.262959] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0aa0, last bus=2

[    0.262959] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.262959] Setting up standard PCI resources

[    0.271958] mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent fixed MTRR settings

[    0.271958] mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent variable MTRR settings

[    0.271958] mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

[    0.271958] mtrr: corrected configuration.

[    0.279957] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.286746] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.286781] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.286809] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.299954] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.300526] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.302953] ACPI: Wrong _BBN value, reboot and use option 'pci=noacpi'

[    0.304194] ACPI: PCI _CRS 1 overrides _BBN 0

[    0.304217] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI1] (0000:01)

[    0.304953] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI1._PRT]

[    0.306953] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.306953] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.306953] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.307215] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.307465] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.307715] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.307952] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.308209] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.308459] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.308703] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKJ] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.308947] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKK] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.309205] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKL] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.309456] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.309952] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKN] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.309952] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKO] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.310222] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKP] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.310475] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.310718] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKS] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.310952] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKT] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0

[    0.311952] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[    0.311952] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.311952] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.321987] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

[    0.322026] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.322051] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

[    0.322950] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.323950] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.323950] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.323950] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.324950] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.333741] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.333783] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.333811] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved

[    0.333844] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

[    0.333899] system 00:05: ioport range 0xc00-0xcef has been reserved

[    0.333927] system 00:05: ioport range 0xf50-0xf58 has been reserved

[    0.333943] system 00:05: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f has been reserved

[    0.333943] system 00:06: ioport range 0xeb00-0xeb3f has been reserved

[    0.333943] PCI: Bridge: 0000:01:02.0

[    0.333943]   IO window: disabled.

[    0.333943]   MEM window: disabled.

[    0.333943]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[    0.334023] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.350129] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.350830] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.355509] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.357944] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.358030] TCP reno registered

[    0.364250] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.364932] Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

[    0.366540] IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

[    0.367573] Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

[    0.377536] msgmni has been set to 1765

[    0.378536] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

[    0.378536] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.378641] io scheduler bfq registered (default)

[    0.378641] pci 0000:00:03.0: Boot video device

[    0.450510] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

[    0.450617] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    0.450657] Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

[    0.451515] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 3072k, total 131072k

[    0.451515] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

[    0.451515] vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d360

[    0.451515] vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd396, set palette = c00cd400

[    0.451515] vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

[    0.451515] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.451515] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    0.571467] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.681208] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.683430] ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

[    0.685109] ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device1

[    0.689428] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

[    0.704849] FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

[    0.709469] loop: module loaded

[    0.710979] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

[    0.711986] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.713689] e100 0000:00:02.0: enabling device (0054 -> 0057)

[    0.714903] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    0.740252] e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xdb000000, irq 20, MAC addr 00:e0:18:04:64:60

[    0.742803] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

[    0.743808] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

[    0.745571] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.746805] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.747813] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

[    0.749801] SvrWks OSB4: IDE controller (0x1166:0x0211 rev 0x00) at  PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

[    0.750881] SvrWks OSB4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[    0.797624]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb400-0xb407

[    0.844272]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb408-0xb40f

[    0.890411] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    1.153920] hda: Maxtor 6L250R0, ATA DISK drive

[    1.811440] hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    1.812442] hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

[    1.858964] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[    2.530354] hdc: LG CD-RW CED-8080B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    3.289134] hdd: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4081B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    3.386904] hdc: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    3.386904] hdc: MWDMA2 mode selected

[    3.431450] hdd: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    3.433616] hdd: UDMA/33 mode selected

[    3.479874] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    3.523932] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

[    3.569845] ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

[    3.615291] ide_generic: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

[    3.660932] ide_generic: I/O resource 0x170-0x177 not free.

[    3.705611] hda: max request size: 512KiB

[    3.772773] hda: 490234752 sectors (251000 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=30515/255/63

[    3.819757] hda: cache flushes supported

[    3.863242]  hda: hda1

[    3.912333] hdc: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

[    3.956588] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    4.046294] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 519338359 ns)

[    5.686786] hdd: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

[    5.742589] Loading Adaptec I2O RAID: Version 2.4 Build 5go

[    5.786598] Detecting Adaptec I2O RAID controllers...

[    5.831659] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:02.1[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    5.876990] Adaptec I2O RAID controller 0 at f8c00000 size=100000 irq=21

[    7.962598] dpti: If you have a lot of devices this could take a few minutes.

[    8.008595] dpti0: Reading the hardware resource table.

[   16.915589] TID 008  Vendor: ADAPTEC      Device: AIC-7899     Rev: 00000001

[   16.919589] TID 517  Vendor: SDR          Device: GEM318       Rev: 0

[   16.967589] TID 522  Vendor: ADAPTEC      Device: RAID-5       Rev: 3309

[   16.973589] scsi0 : Vendor: Adaptec  Model: 2100S            FW:3309

[   16.975589] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[   16.976589] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[   16.976589] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ADAPTEC  RAID-5           3309 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[   16.977440] scsi 0:0:8:0: Processor         SDR      GEM318           0    PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[   16.977589] megasas: 00.00.03.20-rc1 Mon. March 10 11:02:31 PDT 2008

[   16.978589] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[   16.981588] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 213196800 512-byte hardware sectors (109157 MB)

[   17.039309] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   17.040589] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: ab 00 00 08

[   17.042589] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   17.044903] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 213196800 512-byte hardware sectors (109157 MB)

[   17.058588] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   17.102604] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: ab 00 00 08

[   17.105588] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   17.150607]  sda: sda1 sda2

[   17.171589] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[   17.172589] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[   17.173589] scsi 0:0:8:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 3

[   17.174589] usbmon: debugfs is not available

[   17.175589] ehci_hcd 0000:00:05.2: enabling device (0014 -> 0016)

[   17.176589] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.2[C] -> GSI 28 (level, low) -> IRQ 28

[   17.178589] ehci_hcd 0000:00:05.2: EHCI Host Controller

[   17.179589] ehci_hcd 0000:00:05.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[   17.180589] ehci_hcd 0000:00:05.2: irq 28, io mem 0xd7800000

[   17.187421] ehci_hcd 0000:00:05.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 0.95, driver 10 Dec 2004

[   17.188589] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   17.189589] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   17.190589] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[   17.292589] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[   17.293589] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   17.294589] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[   17.295589] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.26-zen2.0 ehci_hcd

[   17.296589] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:xx:0x.x

[   17.297589] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[   17.298375] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKR] enabled at IRQ 10

[   17.299589] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.2[A] -> Link [LNKR] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[   17.302589] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0f.2: OHCI Host Controller

[   17.303589] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[   17.304589] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0f.2: irq 10, io mem 0xd5000000

[   17.358589] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   17.359589] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   17.360589] hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[   17.462589] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[   17.463589] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   17.464589] usb usb2: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[   17.465589] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.26-zen2.0 ohci_hcd

[   17.466589] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0f00:xx:0f.x

[   17.467589] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[   17.468589] uhci_hcd 0000:00:05.0: enabling device (0014 -> 0015)

[   17.469589] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[   17.471589] uhci_hcd 0000:00:05.0: UHCI Host Controller

[   17.472589] uhci_hcd 0000:00:05.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[   17.473589] uhci_hcd 0000:00:05.0: irq 18, io base 0x0000d400

[   17.474589] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   17.475589] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   17.476589] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   17.578589] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[   17.579589] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   17.580589] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[   17.581589] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.26-zen2.0 uhci_hcd

[   17.582589] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0f00:xx:05.f

[   17.583589] uhci_hcd 0000:00:05.1: enabling device (0014 -> 0015)

[   17.584589] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.1[B] -> GSI 27 (level, low) -> IRQ 27

[   17.586589] uhci_hcd 0000:00:05.1: UHCI Host Controller

[   17.587589] uhci_hcd 0000:00:05.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[   17.588589] uhci_hcd 0000:00:05.1: irq 27, io base 0x0000d000

[   17.590589] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   17.591589] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   17.592589] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   17.694589] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[   17.695589] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   17.696589] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[   17.697589] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.26-zen2.0 uhci_hcd

[   17.698589] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 000f:xx:05.x

[   18.096830] usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[   18.389589] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   18.394589] usb 4-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0a12, idProduct=0001

[   18.395589] usb 4-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[   18.396589] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[   18.398589] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:MOUE] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[   18.402467] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[   18.403607] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[   18.405589] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[   18.426588] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

[   18.482589] I2O subsystem v1.325

[   18.483589] i2o: max drivers = 8

[   18.484589] i2o: Checking for PCI I2O controllers...

[   18.485589] iop0: controller found (0000:01:02.1)

[   18.486589] PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #1:2000000@dc000000 for device 0000:01:02.1

[   18.487589] iop0: device already claimed

[   18.488589] iop0: DMA / IO allocation for I2O controller failed

[   18.490589] I2O Configuration OSM v1.323

[   18.491589] I2O Bus Adapter OSM v1.317

[   18.492589] I2O Block Device OSM v1.325

[   18.493589] I2O SCSI Peripheral OSM v1.316

[   18.494589] I2O ProcFS OSM v1.316

[   18.495589] i2c /dev entries driver

[   18.553589] input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

[   18.565589] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[   18.566589] cpuidle: using governor menu

[   18.567589] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[   18.568589] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[   18.569589] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16.

[   18.571589] EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:01:04.0: enabling device (0044 -> 0045)

[   18.572589] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:04.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[   18.591589] ALSA device list:

[   18.592589]   #0: SBLive! Platinum [CT4760P] (rev.8, serial:0x80ffff102) at 0xa800, irq 23

[   18.595589] TCP cubic registered

[   18.596589] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[   18.597589] Starting balanced_irq

[   18.598589] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[   18.647588] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   18.647588] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with journal data mode.

[   18.647588] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

[   18.648161] Freeing unused kernel memory: 276k freed

[   22.912855] piix4_smbus 0000:00:0f.0: Found 0000:00:0f.0 device

[   22.973713] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

[   22.975446] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[   22.975458] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[   22.975468] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[   23.080588] Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

[   23.082142] usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

[   23.093588] parport_pc 00:0c: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

[   23.093588] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]

[   23.103588] ohci1394 0000:00:06.0: enabling device (0054 -> 0056)

[   23.103588] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   23.155588] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[d7000000-d70007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[8/8]

[   23.231588] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[   23.508588] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   23.510325] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  177.70  Wed Aug 27 12:50:24 PDT 2008

[   24.434679] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00019900000467ef]

[   25.416732] EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

[   25.693588] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   25.694489] EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

[   25.694509] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   26.153195] hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO4 selected PIO4

[   26.158412] hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

[   26.161438] hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

[   26.387168] hdc: MWDMA2 mode selected

[   26.470652] hdd: UDMA/33 mode selected

[   28.574588] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.9

[   28.574588] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[   28.670902] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[   28.670935] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[   28.670941] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

[   28.722588] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.2

[   28.722588] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[   30.545811] e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

[   31.162474] Adding 1052248k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1052248k

[  360.883588] process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT

[  361.237588] Hangcheck: hangcheck value past margin!

[  487.071588] udevd version 127 started

[  541.237588] Hangcheck: hangcheck value past margin!

```

this is my lshw

```

r116120

    description: Tower Computer

    product: System Name

    vendor: FUJITSU SIEMENS COMPUTERS

    version: System Version

    serial: SYS-1234567890

    width: 32 bits

    capabilities: smbios-2.3 dmi-2.3 smp-1.4 smp

    configuration: boot=normal chassis=tower cpus=2

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: D1241

       vendor: FUJITSU SIEMENS

       physical id: 0

       version: S26361-D1241

       serial: PRIVATE

       slot: 0

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: Award Software, Inc.

          physical id: 0

          version: FSC ACPI BIOS Revision 1002 (10/20/2000)

          size: 64KiB

          capacity: 448KiB

          capabilities: pci pnp apm upgrade shadowing escd cdboot bootselect socketedrom edd int13floppy360 int13floppy1200 int13floppy720 int13floppy2880 int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer int10video acpi agp

     *-cpu:0

          description: CPU

          product: Pentium III (Coppermine)

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 1

          bus info: cpu@0

          version: 6.8.6

          slot: PGA 370-0

          size: 933MHz

          capacity: 1330MHz

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 133MHz

          capabilities: boot fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: b

             slot: L1 Cache

             size: 32KiB

             capacity: 32KiB

             capabilities: pipeline-burst synchronous internal write-back data

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: c

             slot: L2 Cache

             size: 256KiB

             capacity: 512KiB

             capabilities: pipeline-burst synchronous internal write-back data

     *-cpu:1

          description: CPU

          product: Pentium III (Coppermine)

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 3

          bus info: cpu@1

          version: 6.8.6

          slot: PGA 370-1

          size: 933MHz

          capacity: 1330MHz

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 133MHz

          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 0

             size: 32KiB

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: 1

             size: 256KiB

     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 21

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 1GiB

          capacity: 1GiB

        *-bank:0

             description: DIMM DRAM Synchronous

             physical id: 0

             slot: DIMM 1

             size: 256MiB

             width: 64 bits

        *-bank:1

             description: DIMM DRAM Synchronous

             physical id: 1

             slot: DIMM 2

             size: 256MiB

             width: 64 bits

        *-bank:2

             description: DIMM DRAM Synchronous

             physical id: 2

             slot: DIMM 3

             size: 256MiB

             width: 64 bits

        *-bank:3

             description: DIMM DRAM Synchronous

             physical id: 3

             slot: DIMM 4

             size: 256MiB

             width: 64 bits

     *-pci:0

          description: Host bridge

          product: CNB20LE Host Bridge

          vendor: Broadcom

          physical id: 100

          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0

          version: 05

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          configuration: latency=32

        *-network

             description: Ethernet interface

             product: 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100]

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0

             logical name: eth0

             version: 08

             serial: ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

             size: 100MB/s

             capacity: 100MB/s

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation

             configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.23-k4-NAPI duplex=full firmware=N/A ip=10.150.116.120 latency=32 link=yes maxlatency=56 mingnt=8 module=e100 multicast=yes port=MII speed=100MB/s

        *-display:0

             description: VGA compatible controller

             product: NV44A [GeForce 6200]

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:03.0

             version: a1

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=nvidia latency=248 maxlatency=1 mingnt=5 module=nvidia

        *-usb:0

             description: USB Controller

             product: VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

             vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.

             physical id: 5

             bus info: pci@0000:00:05.0

             version: 50

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm uhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=32 module=uhci_hcd

           *-usbhost

                product: UHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.26-zen2.0 uhci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@3

                logical name: usb3

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: driver=hub slots=2 speed=12.0MB/s

        *-usb:1

             description: USB Controller

             product: VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

             vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.

             physical id: 5.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:05.1

             version: 50

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm uhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=32 module=uhci_hcd

           *-usbhost

                product: UHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.26-zen2.0 uhci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@4

                logical name: usb4

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: driver=hub slots=2 speed=12.0MB/s

              *-usb

                   description: Bluetooth wireless interface

                   product: Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

                   vendor: Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd

                   physical id: 2

                   bus info: usb@4:2

                   version: 12.98

                   capabilities: bluetooth usb-2.00

                   configuration: driver=hci_usb speed=12.0MB/s

        *-usb:2

             description: USB Controller

             product: USB 2.0

             vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.

             physical id: 5.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:05.2

             version: 51

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd latency=32 module=ehci_hcd

           *-usbhost

                product: EHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.26-zen2.0 ehci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@1

                logical name: usb1

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-2.00

                configuration: driver=hub slots=4 speed=480.0MB/s

        *-firewire

             description: FireWire (IEEE 1394)

             product: FW323

             vendor: Agere Systems

             physical id: 6

             bus info: pci@0000:00:06.0

             version: 61

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm ohci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ohci1394 latency=32 maxlatency=24 mingnt=12 module=ohci1394

        *-display:1 UNCLAIMED

             description: VGA compatible controller

             product: Rage XL

             vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

             physical id: 7

             bus info: pci@0000:00:07.0

             version: 65

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm vga_controller cap_list

             configuration: latency=32 mingnt=8

        *-isa

             description: ISA bridge

             product: OSB4 South Bridge

             vendor: Broadcom

             physical id: f

             bus info: pci@0000:00:0f.0

             version: 50

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master

             configuration: driver=piix4_smbus latency=0 module=i2c_piix4

        *-ide

             description: IDE interface

             product: OSB4 IDE Controller

             vendor: Broadcom

             physical id: f.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:0f.1

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ide bus_master

             configuration: driver=Serverworks_IDE latency=64

           *-ide:0

                description: IDE Channel 0

                physical id: 0

                bus info: ide@0

                logical name: ide0

                clock: 33MHz

              *-disk

                   description: ATA Disk

                   product: Maxtor 6L250R0

                   vendor: Maxtor

                   physical id: 0

                   bus info: ide@0.0

                   logical name: /dev/hda

                   version: BAH41G10

                   serial: PRIVATE

                   size: 233GiB (251GB)

                   capabilities: ata dma lba iordy smart security pm apm partitioned partitioned:dos

                   configuration: apm=off signature=0dc30dc2 smart=on

                 *-volume

                      description: EXT3 volume

                      vendor: Linux

                      physical id: 1

                      bus info: ide@0.0,1

                      logical name: /dev/hda1

                      logical name: /mnt/data

                      version: 1.0

                      serial: ISHAMEME-YOUSHAMEYOU

                      size: 233GiB

                      capacity: 233GiB

                      capabilities: primary journaled extended_attributes large_files huge_files recover ext3 ext2 initialized

                      configuration: created=2006-06-14 01:31:50 filesystem=ext3 modified=2008-09-02 21:59:39 mount.fstype=ext3 mount.options=rw,noatime,errors=continue,data=ordered mounted=2008-09-02 21:59:39 state=mounted

           *-ide:1

                description: IDE Channel 1

                physical id: 1

                bus info: ide@1

                logical name: ide1

                clock: 33MHz

              *-cdrom:0

                   description: CD-R/CD-RW writer

                   product: LG CD-RW CED-8080B

                   physical id: 0

                   bus info: ide@1.0

                   logical name: /dev/hdc

                   version: 1.06

                   serial: 2000/07/27

                   capabilities: packet atapi cdrom removable nonmagnetic dma lba iordy audio cd-r cd-rw

                   configuration: status=ready

                 *-medium

                      physical id: 0

                      logical name: /dev/hdc

              *-cdrom:1

                   description: DVD-RAM writer

                   product: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4081B

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: ide@1.1

                   logical name: /dev/hdd

                   version: A100

                   serial: FOOBAR

                   capabilities: packet atapi cdrom removable nonmagnetic dma lba iordy pm audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

                   configuration: mode=udma2 status=nodisc

        *-usb:3

             description: USB Controller

             product: OSB4/CSB5 OHCI USB Controller

             vendor: Broadcom

             physical id: f.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:0f.2

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ohci bus_master

             configuration: driver=ohci_hcd latency=32 maxlatency=80 module=ohci_hcd

           *-usbhost

                product: OHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.26-zen2.0 ohci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@2

                logical name: usb2

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: driver=hub slots=4 speed=12.0MB/s

     *-pci:1

          description: Host bridge

          product: CNB20LE Host Bridge

          vendor: Broadcom

          physical id: 101

          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.1

          version: 05

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          configuration: latency=48

     *-pci:2

          description: PCI bridge

          product: PCI Bridge

          vendor: Adaptec (formerly DPT)

          physical id: 2

          bus info: pci@0000:01:02.0

          version: 02

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          capabilities: pci pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

     *-generic

          description: I2O

          product: SmartRAID V Controller

          vendor: Adaptec (formerly DPT)

          physical id: 2.1

          bus info: pci@0000:01:02.1

          logical name: scsi0

          version: 02

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list scsi-host

          configuration: driver=dpt_i2o latency=48 maxlatency=1 mingnt=1

        *-disk

             description: SCSI Disk

             product: RAID-5

             vendor: ADAPTEC

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/sda

             version: 3309

             serial: +

             size: 101GiB (109GB)

             capabilities: 10000rpm partitioned partitioned:dos

             configuration: ansiversion=2 signature=e83d68eb

           *-volume:0

                description: EXT3 volume

                vendor: Linux

                physical id: 1

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,1

                logical name: /dev/sda1

                logical name: /

                version: 1.0

                serial: FOOBAR

                size: 100GiB

                capacity: 100GiB

                capabilities: primary bootable journaled extended_attributes large_files huge_files recover ext3 ext2 initialized

                configuration: created=2006-03-23 21:08:42 filesystem=ext3 label=megaman modified=2008-09-02 21:59:39 mount.fstype=ext3 mount.options=rw,noatime,errors=continue,data=journal mounted=2008-09-02 21:59:39 state=mounted

           *-volume:1

                description: Linux swap volume

                physical id: 2

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,2

                logical name: /dev/sda2

                version: 1

                serial: FOOBAR

                size: 1027MiB

                capacity: 1027MiB

                capabilities: primary nofs swap initialized

                configuration: filesystem=swap pagesize=4096

        *-processor UNCLAIMED

             description: SCSI Processor

             product: GEM318

             vendor: SDR

             physical id: 0.8.0

             bus info: scsi@0:0.8.0

             version: 0

             serial: 1

             configuration: ansiversion=2

     *-multimedia

          description: Multimedia audio controller

          product: SB Live! EMU10k1

          vendor: Creative Labs

          physical id: 4

          bus info: pci@0000:01:04.0

          version: 08

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list

          configuration: driver=EMU10K1_Audigy latency=32 maxlatency=20 mingnt=2 module=snd_emu10k1

     *-input UNCLAIMED

          description: Input device controller

          product: SB Live! Game Port

          vendor: Creative Labs

          physical id: 4.1

          bus info: pci@0000:01:04.1

          version: 08

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list

          configuration: latency=32

     *-scsi:0 UNCLAIMED

          description: SCSI storage controller

          product: 53c1010 Ultra3 SCSI Adapter

          vendor: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic

          physical id: 5

          bus info: pci@0000:01:05.0

          version: 01

          width: 64 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          capabilities: scsi pm bus_master cap_list

          configuration: latency=32 maxlatency=18 mingnt=17

     *-scsi:1 UNCLAIMED

          description: SCSI storage controller

          product: 53c1010 Ultra3 SCSI Adapter

          vendor: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic

          physical id: 5.1

          bus info: pci@0000:01:05.1

          version: 01

          width: 64 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          capabilities: scsi pm bus_master cap_list

          configuration: latency=32 maxlatency=18 mingnt=17

```

I edited some Serial Numbers to be unreadable

----------

## notHerbert

In an xterm - or on a tty run the command 

```
$ top
```

at the top of top is a line like this *Quote:*   

> Cpu(s):  5.7%us,  1.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 90.7%id,  2.3%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

 

Look at it, it should be about 95-99%id most of the time.

----------

## AllenJB

 *notHerbert wrote:*   

> In an xterm - or on a tty run the command 
> 
> ```
> $ top
> ```
> ...

 

Only if you don't do anything most of the time. If you're computer is actually doing work, it won't be. Just because you leave your computer doing nothing all the time, doesn't mean everyone does.

Clock drift on its own would suggest the CMOS battery is low. Does the clock time drift? Do you everget messages about the CMOS (/BIOS) configuration being reset? I would try replacing the CMOS battery (usually a flat circle (watch type) battery on the mainboard). Also consider using ntp to keep your clock accurate.

However, the slowness you describe sounds like the computer is working or not using its full capacity. You can find out what processes are doing what by using "top" as suggested above - use the "F" key (shift + f) to change the list order, "?" for help. Try ordering by "%CPU". Altho the fact that the change appeared to happen when the kernel was upgraded suggests possibly a kernel bug or configuration change. Is there any particular reason you need to run .26? You could just run the old "working" kernel.

If you don't use genkernel, check your kernel config manually to check what is and isn't enabled. You could try copying the old "working" kernel .config file to the new kernel source directory, running "make oldconfig", then checking and upgrading your configuration as normal.

----------

## erik4president

```

top - 22:25:38 up 26 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.26, 1.79, 1.71

Tasks: 108 total,   1 running, 107 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu0  :  2.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 96.0%id,  2.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

Cpu1  :  3.9%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 92.2%id,  2.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  2.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:    904380k total,   890584k used,    13796k free,     2588k buffers

Swap:  1052248k total,   211296k used,   840952k free,   667936k cached

```

actually I am not rebuilding my system, so my cpu is quite idle

AND: my uptime isn't 26min. I turned it on today morning (about 7hours ago!)

----------

## erik4president

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Clock drift on its own would suggest the CMOS battery is low. Does the clock time drift? Do you everget messages about the CMOS (/BIOS) configuration being reset? I would try replacing the CMOS battery (usually a flat circle (watch type) battery on the mainboard). Also consider using ntp to keep your clock accurate.
> 
> 

 

No, there are no errors. Neither BIOS, nor the system ever showed any messages like that.

BTW: I am using ntp and if I update manually the system clock is set nearly properly (unfortunately 2 hours too early).

This is what I did right now:

```

r116120 ~ # date

Tue Sep  2 22:26:20 UTC 2008

r116120 ~ # ntpdate 10.150.127.2

 3 Sep 14:58:06 ntpdate[21931]: step time server 10.150.127.2 offset 59505.341478 sec

r116120 ~ # date

Wed Sep  3 14:58:06 UTC 2008

r116120 ~ #   
```

and about 3-4mins later(I watched on my radio controlled clock next to my computer):

```

r116120 ~ # date

Wed Sep  3 14:58:25 UTC 2008

r116120 ~ #   

```

Somehow the whole system-time is going wrong

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> However, the slowness you describe sounds like the computer is working or not using its full capacity. You can find out what processes are doing what by using "top" as suggested above - use the "F" key (shift + f) to change the list order, "?" for help. Try ordering by "%CPU". Altho the fact that the change appeared to happen when the kernel was upgraded suggests possibly a kernel bug or configuration change. Is there any particular reason you need to run .26? You could just run the old "working" kernel.
> 
> 

 

My CPU is completely idle as shown above.

The reason why I have changed to the latest kernel is because soe stuff didnt work properly with the .19 kernel.

If it is a kernel bug it would be in 2.6.25 AND 2.6.26 because I tried both. Do you have an idea in which log I shall have a look to see any errors?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you don't use genkernel, check your kernel config manually to check what is and isn't enabled. You could try copying the old "working" kernel .config file to the new kernel source directory, running "make oldconfig", then checking and upgrading your configuration as normal.

 

I made "make oldconfig" but maybe I should have a look on the oder config that worked properly. Do you have an idea where any kind of these settings might be in kernel config?

----------

## erik4president

Hi there, 

I found a comparable topic on the ubuntu-forums:

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-414015.html

I also tried this to show that it isnt just a problem of my clock on the right bottom of my desktop:

```

r116120 ~ # !ntpdate

ntpdate 10.150.127.2

 9 Sep 18:18:09 ntpdate[10988]: step time server 10.150.127.2 offset 42382.716876 sec

r116120 ~ # date && hwclock

Tue Sep  9 18:18:09 UTC 2008

Tue Sep  9 08:19:24 2008  -0.038000 seconds

r116120 ~ # date && hwclock

Tue Sep  9 18:18:14 UTC 2008

Tue Sep  9 08:20:49 2008  -0.023000 seconds

r116120 ~ # date && hwclock

Tue Sep  9 18:18:25 UTC 2008

Tue Sep  9 08:24:22 2008  -0.009000 seconds

r116120 ~ # date && hwclock

Tue Sep  9 18:18:46 UTC 2008

Tue Sep  9 08:31:04 2008  -0.032000 seconds

r116120 ~ # date && hwclock

Tue Sep  9 18:18:51 UTC 2008

Tue Sep  9 08:32:24 2008  -0.011000 seconds

r116120 ~ # date && hwclock

Tue Sep  9 18:19:03 UTC 2008

Tue Sep  9 08:36:12 2008  -0.002000 seconds

r116120 ~ # date && hwclock

Tue Sep  9 18:24:07 UTC 2008

Tue Sep  9 08:44:10 2008  -0.547665 seconds

r116120 ~ # date && hwclock

Tue Sep  9 18:26:24 UTC 2008

Tue Sep  9 08:46:26 2008  -0.103697 seconds

r116120 ~ # date && hwclock

Tue Sep  9 18:44:41 UTC 2008

Tue Sep  9 09:04:44 2008  -0.547059 seconds

r116120 ~ # date && hwclock

Tue Sep  9 18:45:46 UTC 2008

Tue Sep  9 09:05:49 2008  -0.342932 seconds

```

I also changed the clocksource from jiffies to tsc. I'll use later after a recompilation the acpi-timer because hpet seems not to be avaivable.

```

r116120 ~ # cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource

jiffies tsc

```

I'll recompile my kernel with acpi-time enabled and post wether solved or not.

----------

## erik4president

I just updated to kernel 2.6.27-rc and clocktime now runs perfectly

----------

